

Show HN: DIY Clothespin Piano - akumpf
http://www.instructables.com/id/Clothespin-Piano-for-iPad/

======
akumpf
Also, write-up just posted on HackADay here:

[http://hackaday.com/2014/11/07/make-a-capacitive-
clothespin-...](http://hackaday.com/2014/11/07/make-a-capacitive-clothespin-
keyboard-for-your-ipad/)

